
Tell HN: Vulnerable incumbent in EHR - hdevarajan
Check out the comments from this $2.7b firm&#x27;s users.  The healthcare providers who are its users seem to hate it using lyrical language.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;12&#x2F;20&#x2F;business&#x2F;epic-systems-campus-verona-wisconsin.html#commentsContainer<p>Can anyone familiar with the business ecosystem suggest market entry vectors for a replacement users might love?
======
angersock
I'm shadowbanned right now, so I doubt anybody will read this, but I worked in
EHR/health IT for a couple of years.

"replacement users might love?"

Users loving these systems is completely immaterial. The key to these systems
is that they:

a) integrate with the massively nutzo installations of health infrastructure
devices

b) provide flexibility to capture really arbitrary workflows and business
logic

c) provide compliance and auditing to ensure that billing and security for
patient data is handled correctly

d) most importantly, come from a company that is Too Big to Fail and which can
be payed gigantic sums to offers absurd SLAs and to take on the liability of
killing people using their software.

That's before you even touch on the "boring" issues of multi-year sales
cycles, truly byzantine and absurd legal requirements (because the only thing
hospital legal teams want to do is tell you no), FDA certification for certain
types of systems (itself a very tricky and expensive process), and all sorts
of other bullshit.

Epic is not something you just "replace".

